# ternetzi or gold spilo?



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

How would you go about telling if some baby p's were ternetzi or spilo's? I have three new little guys, and was wondering what the best way to tell is. I will post pics in a few minutes.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Those are spilos. You can tell by the clear terminal band at the end of the tail fin.

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Those are spilos. You can tell by the clear terminal band at the end of the tail fin.
> 
> ~Dj


 That was my first thought, but it is only a guess, it is very hard to tell at that size....I think.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Damnit, they better not be spilos. I bought them as ternetzi from Shark Aquarium for $140. I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

You need clearer pictures, it's impossible to tell one way or the other from these.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I'll see what I can do. Is there a certain part of the fish that I should get close ups of?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

A few months ago George sold a bunch of Spilos as Yellow Natterii. You though he would have learned his lesson and not made the same mistake twice.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

largemouth said:


> I bought them as ternetzi from Shark Aquarium for $140.


 It does sound like the incedent that occured a few months ago.























~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah if you can get more pic up it would be more helpful...


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

largemouth said:
 

> I'll see what I can do. Is there a certain part of the fish that I should get close ups of?


 A good, full side shot would be nice. Also what size are they? I don't see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I don't think I'm going to be able to get better pics right now. They are real small and hide most of the time. The first photo up top is the best pic. The anal fins on these guys are actually reddish. Neo, they are about 1.25"-1.5".


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I was able to grab one out of the tank and get some pics. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that looks like a spilo........


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, i think so too. Looks like my spilos when I first got them.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

it's kinda confusing actually, it looks like a spilo, but has a tall body, and mine doesnt, and it's around that size...hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It does have kinda tall body, but it looks like the belly is full. That might give the tall look.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I am not convinced those are S. spilopleura. The spotting is inconsistent for that species. Pigment of the caudal fin of the largest photo shows it reaching the terminal end. Belly scutes are not prominent as would be found in S. spilopleura. My opinion without the fish in front of me is that it probably is P. nattereri.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Well, that's goode news. Thanks for all the responses. I'll keep ya updated as time goes by.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> My opinion without the fish in front of me is that it probably is P. nattereri.


EEEKKK!!! That sucks even more. What name were these fish bought under again and how much did you pay? Your got these from George for $140?? Hopefully a little time and a little size will help settle the questionablity of these fish. Good luck with them, and keep us posted.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> InSinUAsian Posted on Apr 27 2003, 10:46 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Apr 26 2003, 10:10 PM)
> My opinion without the fish in front of me is that it probably is P. nattereri.
> ...


 It is a good thing if they are the Southern P. nattereri, what you call ternetzi.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Yea, Ternetzi are actually not a species of their own from what I have read, just a different color variation of P. Nattereri. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> largemouth Posted on Apr 27 2003, 11:31 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yea, Ternetzi are actually not a species of their own from what I have read, just a different color variation of P. Nattereri. Correct me if I'm wrong.


 You have learned well. :







:


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

largemouth said:


> Yea, Ternetzi are actually not a species of their own from what I have read, just a different color variation of P. Nattereri. Correct me if I'm wrong.


BLAH... I keep getting confused on this topic. When frank said P. NATT I imeadiately thought red belly. Old habits die hard. I have to realize that P. NATT is also synonemous with what used to be Tern or yellow natt. I guess that null and voids my last post. I dont know where my head was. Good to hear they could be what you initially bought them as. We wouldnt want another repeat of the whole Spilo/Tern(p. natt, yellow natt) incident.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> InSinUAsian Posted on Apr 27 2003, 11:47 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (largemouth @ Apr 27 2003, 04:31 PM)
> Yea, Ternetzi are actually not a species of their own from what I have read, just a different color variation of P. Nattereri. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...


Fully understand the confusion issue. It is hard to say for certain until these fish are larger if they are indeed the southern (ternetzi) P. nattereri until they color up more. Rest assured, they very likely ARE P. nattereri, not sure on the coloration variety though.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks Frank!


----------

